# Remember the 50's ??



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2014)

You would have to be between 
60 and 80 to truly appreciate this.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2014)

My teen years, Ken. Remember everyone of these. Great video.


----------



## oldman (Dec 23, 2014)

I was young in the 50's, but I remember a lot of what went on. I had two older sisters that would have broken my arm, if I would have changed the channel during American Bandstand. They would sit in front of the TV and say, "Oh, there's so and so." And, "Look at so and so dancing with so and so." Heck, I thought they knew those kids from school. Now, the cars is a different thing. I am a motor head and love all the old cars. If I had to choose one, I couldn't. How about that '56 Chevy with the gas filler tube in the taillight? You know why they stopped producing that, right? 

I guess the music was the best. So many great memories. I probably have all of the songs that were played in the video on my computer and hundreds more. I really liked the music, especially Doo Wop. Buddy Holly was ahead of his time. Jerry Butler and the Chantels, Robert & Johnny, Dion and the Belmonts, The Mystics, The Fireflies, The Platters, Johnnie and Joe, The Skyliners and on and on and on..............The drive-in restaurants and  movies. It was a great time for a kid to grow up in. Sundays at our home was 'family day." Church, dinner and then the drive, maybe to just ride around or go visit relatives. All were good. My Dad and I did so much together. We were almost like glue. When he was home from work, if you can call being in the Army work, we would always be doing something together. Of course, I had my buddies and other friends, but no one got between my Dad and me. I lost my Dad in a fire in 1971, or as I still call it, the worse day of my life and it still is.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 23, 2014)

And to think that the Fonz is now hustling reverse mortgages on TV...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 23, 2014)

I remember the 50's, but being in the UK, TV was a bit different.  We had (and still have) American imports such as The lone Ranger, The Range Rider, Whirlybirds, Ripcord etc... but not so much of the music - except on Radio Luxembourg - 208 mtrs.

Sundays were pretty awful as everything was closed and I was dragged off to church in my best clothes. My folks bribed me with sweets to eat during the boring bits of the service.  I didn't always have a good relationship with my folks, but I had some good friends.  In later years we drifted off to the corners of the world and made our own way.

I still prefer the music of the 60's.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

I remember, thanks for the walk down memory lane!  :cool2:


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 23, 2014)

I graduated from High School in 1954, I feel like I _invented_ the 50's!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 23, 2014)

My sister and I had this little record player that looked like a little suitcase when it was closed.  We drove my mom nuts with Buddy Hollly and Elvis Presley -- 45s, of course!  And smooching at the drive-in -- of course I remember all those.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> My sister and I had this little record player that looked like a little suitcase when it was closed.  We drove my mom nuts with Buddy Hollly and Elvis Presley -- 45s, of course!  And smooching at the drive-in -- of course I remember all those.



I had one of those 45 players too, Butterfly. Top would separate and make two speakers. Early stereo. Bought needles by the box full.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, guess it doesn't count that I remember that song from a 70's show, that's as much as I listened the rest started to look to fuzzy.  I was in diapers at the very tail end of the 50's. I still like that Rock-around the clock song though.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 23, 2014)

I remember all, I had an older sister and the one that brought back memories was the 'Poodle' or 'Hoop' skirts.  It didn't show the 50 or so starched 'petty coats' underneath.  I remember on wash day she would spread them out all over the house it looked like those Morlock air pods from the original 'The Time Machine'.  In the dinning room, living room and family room.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2015)

Saturday mornings....Its time for Big John and Sparkey. And every weeknight, Hey Kids, What Time is it? it's Howdy Doody time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Saturday mornings....Its time for Big John and Sparkey. And every weeknight, Hey Kids, What Time is it? it's Howdy Doody time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

Rods and Heaps

http://objflicks.com/CarsWeDrove.htm


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2015)

I was still a kid in the 50s, but I remember the cars, the clothes, the music, TV shows (black and white). It was all very exciting for me at that age...but I was just a spectator to a grown up world. Later in the late 60s I used to drive around in one of those two-tone chevy cars with my boyfriend.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

I had to teach my sister how to do the stroll


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)

kcvet said:


> I had to teach my sister how to do the stroll


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 13, 2015)

I was 5 years old to 13 years old during the 50's.  I remember getting our first telephone and TV when I was 8.  Every Monday night at 8:00 pm sharp, I watched I Love Lucy.  Saturday night was Gunsmoke and Rawhide.  The Middle School years were horrible.  Kids can be so mean then.  I loved High School.  It was a time of Elvis Presley, my favorite artist.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


>



I watched it on TV and and got the hang of it fast. sister was 4 years older than me. early teens. all of her friends knew how to do it except her. she took me to the back room and said teach me or else


----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

anyone remember the telephone party line???


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 13, 2015)

_Re:  The stroll:_

Part of that dance routine seems to be to look as miserable as possible.  So funny!

I was 5-14 during the 50's.  Didn't care for the music then or now.  Thank you, Beatles!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, the 50's were a sad, uptight time (post war McCarthyism, etc) - those poor kids look like they're being tested and those dances had steps to be followed - yes, thanks be to the Beatles and to Elvis and jazz and the Motown sound for releasing us.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 13, 2015)

Carolyn said:


> Yes...I well remember having a party line.  When I married in 1962...there were three people on our party line and it wasn't long before we got a private line...for obvious reasons...hahaha



same here. my dad lived in a remote area of Colorado


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2015)

We had one on our hill that had 8 parties that shared the same line. Everyone knew each other's business as a couple parties listened in on all conversations. I can remember my grandmother saying, " Mrs. Crumb, get off the line. This doesn't concern you."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> We had one on our hill that had 8 parties that shared the same line. Everyone knew each other's business as a couple parties listened in on all conversations. I can remember my grandmother saying, " Mrs. Crumb, get off the line. This doesn't concern you."



*Today's world:*

_Jackson  was moving towards California. On his way to the city, he stopped at a  local market and went to the washroom. The first stall was taken, so he  went in the second stall. 
Soon, he heard a voice from the next stall... "Hi there, how is it going?" 
That was okay, but Jackson was not a person to strike conversations with strangers in washrooms on the side of the road. 
He did not know what to say, but he awkwardly said, "Not bad..." 
Then the voice said: "So, what are you doing?" 
Jackson thought that a bit weird, but said, "Well, I'm going back to California..." 
Then, he heard the person say: "Look I'll call you back. Every time I  ask you a question, this idiot in the next stall answers me."
_


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

Remember the cigar bubble gum?


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2015)

Pappy said:


> We had one on our hill that had 8 parties that shared the same line. Everyone knew each other's business as a couple parties listened in on all conversations. I can remember my grandmother saying, " Mrs. Crumb, get off the line. This doesn't concern you."



I can remember my dad saying, "Mrs. Fredrickson, stop listening to our calls!" and Mrs. Fredrickson would always say "I am NOT listening to your calls!".  

I can sure remember the 50's.....it's the 60's that I'm a little foggy about...


----------



## kcvet (Jan 14, 2015)

made your bike sound like a hot rod


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, I remember that my dad was an alcoholic and him and my mom split up and sent me to live with an Aunt........which wasn't all that great either. So, I really think I want to forget a lot about the 50's.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry for that, CR. For me it was the other way around. Fun times.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 14, 2015)

The 50's for me were I time when I didn't even know whether I was having fun or not - always out and about - things were going on around me but I was oblivious because I was constantly doing things to amuse myself - hanging out at the 2nd hand comic shop - free to roam the city streets of my neighborhood and meeting little friends in search of more and more entertainment and candy, following my big sister around where she met her  teen friends to smoke on the corner, movies on saturday - those were the days before moms and dads kept a very watchful eye on their kids.  We were footloose and fancy free - a wonder we survived really.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2015)

*57 Chevy Rat rod* 





.
[h=1]Man drives $75 truck to work for 38 years[/h]


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2015)

The school pic sure hits home. And seemed like everything was pink. I even had a pink Manhattan dress shirt. Pink shirt, blue slacks, white bucks, and hair (what's that) combed back into a DA. Look out girls.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Jan 19, 2015)

I have been to this show and it is awesome if you are a true 100% motor-head, like me.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2015)

At these shows, I'm always on the prowl for early Buicks like the 37 I had. I have seen a few, but most are sedans and mine was an opera coupe, special, straight 8. Loved that car.
Also love the old Hudsons and Studebakers.


----------



## Hoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

What a great thread.  At the moment, I only have my avatar to add.  :cheerful:

More to come,

- Hoppy


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 20, 2015)

Let's see, Graduated High in '54, in military and honorable discharge '58, married late '58.  Loved every minute of the 50's!


----------



## John C (Jan 20, 2015)

I remember the 50's when the OLDS 88 was popular.  In 1956, I finally was able to get one but wrecked it near Ranger, Georgia on the way home from Atlanta to East Tennessee.  After the insurance settlement I bought a used 55 Pontiac which also had the big V8 high compression engine that ran on premium gas.  The 50's, a great time to be alive.


----------



## Hoppy (Jan 21, 2015)

That reminds me of my '57 Chevy.  It was in '62 and the '57 Chevy was a popular car to have.  I first saw it on a lot for $650, but I didn't have the money and
no credit.  A month or so later I saw another one, same color, silver and black, at another lot in town.  This one was $750.  I begged a friend's dad for a $300
loan and he gave it to me so I bought the car.

Not long after I put in a 45 rpm under the dash record player and went down to tj and had diamond button tuck done on all the upholstery.  Even the doors.  

I still miss that car.  I had to sell it off once in the Army and orders for Vietnam came.  I did make some money, but not much.  It went for an even thousand.


----------

